# Delta 37-190-joiner dust collection



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I pickup this old Delta 37-190 Jointer a few months ago without dust collection on it. The parts are obsolete now so I could not buy them. I thought I can build this after all I am trying to be a wood worker. I took a stick of BBQ pecan wood and decided this will work. I think pecan will make a nice cover. I re-sawed the BBQ wood with my band saw. Then I glued the boards together. I clamped them with bench dogs on my workbench but I really needed to clamp the boards flat too as I had a little curl on the edges of the boards. I was able to cut off the edges on the table saw.
What I figured out from all this is I need a glue up table with a deep edge to clamp to for thin boards. My workbench will not work. I also need an out feed table for my table saw which is now in the middle of my shop. So I think I need to build an out feed glue up table next. I have the jointer now I guess it is time to joint a bunch of 2 x 4 for the top and build a small base.
PS
I would have liked to put the black plastic flange on the inside but it would have required me to carve the hole oblong and I am not sure how to do it.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lee, You will be happier now with less chips thrown all over the place. As for the oblong hole you can trace the inside of the vac port onto the wood, then re trace a little larger, rough out the hole and rasp/chisel to desired angle. The way you did it looks very clean and functual. Good solution!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee, the flange looks just fine the way it is and more to the point it's easily removed should you need to get access.
My thought on the combined glue-up/workbench/outfeed is that it can be a royal p.i.t.a. That's what _I_ have and trust me, you need to plan out your sequence of operations very thoroughly or you'll find yourself needing the saw while the table is occupied with work in progress or glue ups.


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

> I re-sawed the BBQ wood with my band saw. Then I glued the boards together. I clamped them with bench dogs on my workbench but I really needed to clamp the boards flat too as I had a little curl on the edges of the boards. I was able to cut off the edges on the table saw.
> What I figured out from all this is I need a glue up table with a deep edge to clamp to for thin boards. My workbench will not work.


For the two little glue-ups I've done I've used 2x4's clamped with Irwin quick clamps along the edge of the work to hold the edge flat, with more boards clamped across the middle of the work (90 degrees to the edge) to keep the whole thing flat. Added shims to maintain even pressure where a 2x4 was warped. No need for deep throated clamps or a special table, and better than clamps alone because the pressure is distributed across a larger area than the clamp's jaws. 

Does that help?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Dan good point about possibly needing the glue up table and table saw at the same time. I do have limited space so I cannot have both.

Litterbug do you have a picture as I am having a hard time visualizing the setup. My veneer is over 7 inches wide.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, a set of clamping cauls should solve your problem. I fasten wax paper to the cauls with push pins to prevent the glue from sticking. This is reusable and easy to change should it get dirty or tear.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Clamping cauls. I see now Mike. Would I just use 2 sets for wide boards since my veneer was over 7 inches with 2 glue ups or just do one glue up at a time? I would prefer to glue all the boards together at one time.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I like your design, Mike! Does the bottom pair have some way of fixing the threaded rod/bolt so you don't heed a couple of extra hands?
It would seem that with your spacer system you can move the bolts farther apart or closer, depending on the width of your glue-up?


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Angie's Candle wax thread (which reminded me that I hadn't responded to @coxhaus's; question) has a link to this version, which looks much like Mike's:
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11953-make-your-own-panel-cauls.html#post97954
I hadn't heard of cauls when I did my little project, which involved gluing hardboard to 1/2" plywood. I knew the surface of my improvised bench was flat, so I clamped the piece with flat-edged 2x4's along the edges in the same position as the cauls in the illustrations, with a third 2x4 lying across the middle of the piece to keep the hardboard pressed against the plywood. 

Next time I might construct something like Mike's cauls, which would eliminate the use of so damn many clamps!!


----------

